# How would you end the current domination of the game by Space Marine players?



## The Sullen One (Nov 9, 2008)

As we all know, Space Marines are GW's cashcow, with a lot of focus on generating sales from that range. Personally I believe this to be a problem as eventually I could foresee a time when people became so disenchanted with playing Space Marines all the time, they stopped playing 40k.

So I'm wondering, how would people go about changing this state of affairs?


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

Make all the chapters go to the standard Imperium tartan. I doubt many people could be bothered painting an entire company tartan!


----------



## Fire Tempered (Dec 16, 2010)

I guess it's all about fluff. Most stories, books etc is told from the point of Imperium, and mostly Space marines. They have richest fluff, tons of characters etc. That's a least reason they attracted me. Some other armies do have better looking figures. Though imo fantasy warhammer has the most beatifull ones.
Problem with some of the xenos races is it's too difficult to give their fluff justice, cause its not easy to write about them( tyrranids, necrons).


----------



## count_zero99uk (Jan 25, 2011)

The Space Marine is the core of the 40k Universe though. Its what the game was built up on back in the 80s. Now 3 decades on I cant see it changing.

But whats this..

In the last few years there have been a lot of books written about the Imperial Guard. Mainly by Dan Abnett (scuse spelling). Has this pushed a sales point in IG armies? I dont know. All I know is that as a newbie looking to get into the game at my age I tend to look at cost of the total army, rather than just going ill get that, and that and mum can i have that and that, and oo forge world.... etc.

A normal IG army has far more figures/vehicles in that a SM army of the same points so it just costs more. At least that is the impression i have seen from the books/priceing.

I would love to see books about the other races from there perspective. This should be relatively easy for most of the races. Orc, Tau, Eldar, Dark Eldar. The Nids/Necrons no so much.

Wether the lack of non SM gamers/fluff etc would damage the game i would look at the past and clearly state it hasnt harmed it so far.

Hope this makes sence, i drift at times like a space hulk.

Take care
Brian.


----------



## raven925 (Apr 16, 2008)

I would sneek into my store and put stickers on the back of the space marine boxes warning people if they buy this they will get a horrible, incurable disease.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

raven925 said:


> I would sneek into my store and put stickers on the back of the space maine boxes warning people if they buy this they will get a horrible, incurable disease.


they already do, its called "emptywalletultrasmurfitis"


----------



## turel2 (Mar 2, 2009)

The only space marines I like are the Blood Angels.

I would like to see the Xenos races developed a bit more.


----------



## Medic Marine (Jun 28, 2009)

I agree with Brian, 
GW has built WH 40K on the Space Marines, In a year and a half I built up a full battle company, and some support units liek armor and elite choices. In the total of three years I have played I have watched prices climb and been sucked into the fluff. 
The fluff supports, encourages and make SM into god like figures. This is cool to most younger players, they are fewer in numbre and cheaper to play. They are also a great learning tool for players lets be honest 3+ can with stand the mistakes of newbie players and allow them to regroup instead of getting wiped out right away. 
As far as other armies like IG, it took me 6 months (granted as a side project) to get a Shield company half way. And lets face it $50 for a single tank is a lot of money! Hard to play. 
You might be looking at the SM domination in the wrong way, in AoBR you get to try SM and orks, a lot of people start with SM and get the army they want and move on to a diffrent army, its a gate way drug. Typically easier for young players who then upgrade to somehting diffrent as they get older and get a job.


----------



## TheAbominableDan (Sep 16, 2010)

I'm not so sure I would try to end it. Space Marines are more common as a first army than as a second or third project. They're a perfect first army, easy to paint and not highly specialized. Yeah it's kind of frustrating seeing so many of them but I'm not sure I care so much about it.

Maybe they could increase Black Library support for other races. For example the Imperial Guard. I don't know how Black Library works, if they just wait for writers to bring them ideas, or if they ask for books about certain things or whatever. But outside of Dan Abbnett (Who I'm not a fan of) none of the big name guys do Guard books. I suppose Gav Thorpe did, but the last one of his came out when I was in tenth grade.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

The Sullen One said:


> As we all know, Space Marines are GW's cashcow, with a lot of focus on generating sales from that range. Personally I believe this to be a problem as eventually I could foresee a time when people became so disenchanted with playing Space Marines all the time, they stopped playing 40k.


Actually it's already like that. New kids coming in to the hobby buy loads of SM, quit after fighting 60 SM vs SM matches, quit the hobby, new kid comes in yadda yadda.

It's just a pathetic never ending cycle instead of something that builds up and finally culminates in everyone quitting.


----------



## C'Tan Chimera (Aug 16, 2008)

It's easy- actually write some Black Library stuff on other races for a change. Foster more popularity in these races and top it off by giving them codexes that can actually compete with some of the sheer retardation found in SM books (Flying dreadnought Librarians? Give me an effing break) 

It's not hard at all. It just so happens GW won't make it happen because GW wants money, dosh, greenbacks, monkeys, chingle-changle, the whole whopping deal. So they will never venture out of this comfort zone they have created and will continue to further inflate the Marines while many other races go through huge periods of stagnation.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

I remember being told of how good the space marines were when I first started 40k, even one of my mates constantly went on about how good they are. which is way i chose tau instead. Then when the whole tau thing started to die down I wanted something like the space marines but not like them, so I chose chaos. And after all the matches I've played and things I've seen the space marine show is just a show, there not actually that good.


----------



## Pssyche (Mar 21, 2009)

Send them all on a crusade to discover what has happened to the Space Dwarves...


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Easy a new CSM or Eldar Codex to put them in place!! Mind you i find eldar can still currently do that.....so.....Chaos marines get the update first i hope.....


----------



## vulcan539 (May 17, 2010)

haha, personally I find it odd, at my local we have 2 SM armies last time I was down there, one chaos and one Ultrasmurf.

I don't think we have a single double up to be honest....


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

Why would you want too? If it isn't space marines, then someone else will be everyone's favourite. Far better it be marines where there are actually like 5 differant codexes rather than say orks being the majority. How dull would that be.


----------



## ufoturtle081 (Feb 10, 2011)

The fact that there are so many SM players makes the game dull sometimes, but really easy to get wins. I play a list that is geared towards the meta-games in my area. Well, the meta-game is 70 percent SM equivalent so honestly the majority of my army is designed with the intent of killing SMs. But after about a year of playing SM, 40k has gotten kind of repetitive. If I walked in to a shop and always played a different army, well that would just be awesome. Games would be more unpredictable and challenging since each army has its own unique strength and weakness. Most of the time all I have to worry about is power armor and slow tanks. But if I had to deal with Crisis suits trying to out maneuver my speedy Dark Eldar; well that would be an exciting fast paced game. 

And really what's the deal with Space Wolves. They run around in baby blue armor and wear furs. there is nothing that will get me to believe that this could exist in a war torn galaxy of the 41st millennium.


----------



## C'Tan Chimera (Aug 16, 2008)

Lord Sven Kittyclaw said:


> Why would you want too? If it isn't space marines, then someone else will be everyone's favourite. Far better it be marines where there are actually like 5 differant codexes rather than say orks being the majority. How dull would that be.


I dunno how it is with you on your end, but over here there is only one flavor of SM here- ULTRASMURFS. 4 different smurf players here and a few homebrew chapters that are still Smurfs with a different paintjob. And even then, the occasional BA or Black Templar players all play the exact same. Load up on land raiders and speeders, hold down objectives with infantry while you chuck some sort of assault crazed unit at me.

I've fought Orkz only once and Tyranids twice before. Out over a couple dozen games, all else have been Marines and trust me- they all bleed the same.

And as a general rule of thumb, all Space Marines are overpowered to a ridiculous extent compared to the other forces. At least with other armies there's a sort of exciting risk factor as the odds are pretty much even instead of inevitably tilted in the SM's favor.


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord (Apr 17, 2009)

Lord Sven Kittyclaw said:


> Why would you want too? If it isn't space marines, then someone else will be everyone's favourite. Far better it be marines where there are actually like 5 differant codexes rather than say orks being the majority. How dull would that be.


Orks as the poster boys of 40k?... *shudder* ... Anything but orks.



Space marines are the poster boys for a couple of reasons:

A) They're big, manly, men with pecks-like-paving-slabs wearing half a car worth of armour, with giant overcompensatory weapons. What teenage male (GW's target audience) wouldn't like them? Hell I still like them, excluding twilight marines.

B) They're 'Quick to learn, hard to master'. Lots of 3+ saves and above average stats gives you some flexibility to make tactical mistakes, armies like DE and Tau drop dead at the first hint of bad tactics. 

C) They're quite easy to model/paint. The models are quite large with lots of large flat-ish areas of armour. Great for beginner modelers/painters.


----------



## ufoturtle081 (Feb 10, 2011)

I don't get all this "but they are a great starter army" support for the space marines. My first and only army is the Dark Eldar. Yeah, the first few games were tough, but that encouraged be to learn new tactics with every addtional game. where is the incentive to master tactics or the means to see progression in skill for the novice SM player. A player who can see noticable improvement from game to game by learning new tactics and skills every game(which is more noticible with a finesse army) will get way more satisfaciton from the hobby.

I know SM players get tired of seeing there reflexion on the other side of the table. Everytime I bring my DE to a hobby shop, SM players are always eager to get a game going with something new and strange; but the funny thing is, it is these SM players that made their own boring gaming environment by choosing SMs.

Oh please GW fix this! Why are two of the three top tier armies SMs. But then again, my DE never noticed a tier system; my DE almost always take Raiders full of slaves back to Commoragh


----------



## Uber Ork (Aug 23, 2010)

Lord Sven Kittyclaw said:


> Why would you want too? If it isn't space marines, then someone else will be everyone's favourite. Far better it be marines where there are actually like 5 differant codexes rather than say orks being the majority. How dull would that be.


Hey, hey now! 





I think if the space marine domination hasn't gone away through all 5 editions to date, it's not going to ever go away.


Personally, I don't mind it. If you like being the human "good guy" then you've got 4+ competitive codices to choose from (most likely 5 when GK's come out, could be 7 but I'm not sure yet about the BT & DA FAQ's). Sure 4 of the 5 are space marines (GK's are basically SM's so I'm throwing them in), but if you're into being "good" that doesn't matter as much because you have so many flavors to choose from. If you're IG I can understand you being bummed, but hey you're one of a very small select group of armies that actually has a plastic super heavy kit and you're flyer models are amazing so you can't complain too much. 

If you don't like the "good guys" (speaking from a human imperial perspective here -- so all xenos are bad), then you still have a lot of flavors to choose from. Sure, most of them are not as competitive as the good guys, but that's in a highly competitive tournament setting. Most of our games are not played in that setting.

I find that I do quite well with my orks in local tournaments as well as in my gaming group.


Do I wish I had more GW love? Sure, but while the space marines are still the key central figure of the 40K universe, GW hasn't forgotten the "bad guys..." 

In approximately 6 years (2002-2008) GW added 3 completely new never before in existence "bad guy" armies (Necrons, Tau, and Chaos Daemons), and now just recently completely overhauled a 4th (DE). The 4th ed release of the ork codex saw an amazing amount of new models follow in its wake (3 new Big Mek models, a new weirdboy, new painboy, snikrot, zagstruk, badrukk, new nobz & flash gitz, new burnas & lootas, new kommandos, new tankbustas, new stormboyz, new plastic boyz, new gretchen, new bikes, new trukks, new battlewagons, new kans, new deffdread, a new never before produced stompa, and of course the 5th ed release of AoBR which included with it new deffkoptas, more new boyz, nobz, and for the 1st time ever a plastic warboss). The Tyranids got a bunch of new models as well with their 5th ed dex (pyrovore, hive guard, venomthrope, trygon, etc. etc.).


Overall I think GW has worked to spread the love around fairly well. Soon we'll see Necrons, Tau, and Eldar get new love...and eventually (I can't wait) the orks once again! :biggrin:


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

I feel that people that are really bothered by the number of Space Marine players/armies should do only one thing - don't contribute to the "problem". Don't collect Space Marine armies *ever*. Don't buy the models even just to paint, or the Codecies or anything like that. Instead spend your time and money on the other races in the game. Show GW that there's a large following for armies that aren't Space Marines and convince them that it's worth supporting those other factions. Vote with your wallet. I think if someone that's dead set against Space Marines supports the ranges even the smallest bit they have no right to complain.


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

Katie Drake said:


> Don't collect Space Marine armies *ever*.
> 
> Vote with your wallet. I think if someone that's dead set against Space Marines supports the ranges even the smallest bit they have no right to complain.


this, i started with SMs, moved to CSM since i can double use my tanks, now im moving on to nids...


----------



## Luisjoey (Dec 3, 2010)

GW should focus more on XENOS and their fluff...

Maybe a focus on eldars or Orks with novels and fluff

but i always thought that 2 new xenos armies should be made, completely different from the olders ones.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Things that make people collect Space Marines is the fact that they are those incredible warrior gods, the last thing keeping humanity from faltering bellow innumerable numbers of Xenos and heretics. They are the warriors who have for ten thousand years kept the Imperium together. They are the ones that stand when everyone else has fallen. 

Also, just look at the artwork, they have all of those incredible last stands where they are outnumbered and out gunned, but still they refuse to accept surrender, they just keep going on until death finds them. 

Just look at these pieces of artwork. 



















You see those doomed heroes standing there upon the bodies of their own dead, rising their standard high, chanting their last battle cries as brothers all around them are dead, or dying and the missiles in the background are closing in. 










We see them battle these giant Daemons, and none of them falters against such terrible beasts. 










We see them standing in the middle of fire storms and the most terrible of wars. 

Thats the kind of stuff that appeals to people. 

Also, the name Angels of Death just sounds really bad ass!


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

I dunno, the artwork kinda just makes me think marines must be the most retarded tacticians in the galaxy
space marine muppet...err commander: "oh dear, our entire chapter has been wiped out in no time at all save a handful of men, instead of retreating to save what little of our chapter we have left we should make a last stand on an unimportant mound of dirt and get wiped out completely, which has less of a helpful impact on this battle/campaign than falling back and reporting what we found, regrouping and rethinking our assault which must of started badly to take this many casualities"
all muppets...err marines "agreed FOR TEH DED CRIPLE...err EMPRAH!!"


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Consequently, I think GW focuses on the marines to continue to draw in new people. After 30 years marines haven't been so problematic that the hobby has failed, stagnated at times maybe. But right now is most likely the hay day for the xenos. There are way more races than when I started before 2nd ed.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Perhaps they could replace the iconic ultramarines with the Rainbow Warriors. Only painted in pink with lots of little flowers and perhaps have my little pony rhinos.


----------



## Eleven (Nov 6, 2008)

Doelago said:


> ... the last thing keeping humanity from faltering bellow innumerable numbers of Xenos and heretics...


More like a couple of heretics and xenos holding out against infinite swarms of mindless space marines and eternal seas of imperial guard.

I'm down with the whole don't but loyalist shit. Sadly, I do own some SM and witch hunters, but I inherited the witch hunters and the SM i went 50/50 on 2 box of AOBR, so it's whatevs.

Orks will be the next glorious army to rise to power under my control.


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

:victory:


Stephen_Newman said:


> Perhaps they could replace the iconic ultramarines with the Rainbow Warriors. Only painted in pink with lots of little flowers and perhaps have my little pony rhinos.


HERETIC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I agree i am so sick and tired of the marines and there really shouldn't be so many flippin codices for but to counter this saying they are just such an awesome army thing. Every army can stand up and fight with there codex. You can be competitive with any army you just have to understand how to use it most the issues and reasons people complaign that their army sux and they can't win is because they refuse to actually think about what they are doin. My god consider that THINKING and using STRATEGY. 

I kid i kid yeah some armies are gettin negleted but i just love painting and enjoy playin so i guess i just deal with it and move on


----------



## Kastle (Feb 28, 2010)

WARNING: ASININE STATEMENT FOLLOWS!

Maybe if we talked up how awesome some of the other factions are and not how the SM get all the attention to people then maybe we would see people playing other armies.


----------



## Arm1tage (Feb 10, 2011)

Give the Necrons a new codex.

:biggrin:

But really, I haven't even played the game yet and I'm already tired of SM. Dunno why, I liked playing a lot of DoW with 'em.

Actually it was the DoW + DoW2 Blood Ravens that killed it for me. The shallowness of the characters combined with the last moment victory(TM) storyline killed all the appeal they once held for me. That and the never ending soap opera heroism. (unlike the poor IG sods who're treated as permanent cannon fodder).

So I'm into Necrons now. Can't exactly say they ooze personality but, frankly, I'm enjoying the silence.
If I'm lucky I'll be getting the battleforce box set soon, and I won't even mind getting my ass kicked by SM players. Just as long as I'm not the one playing them.


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

Eh there just gettin old after playin as long as i have its just gettin old.They will always be the poster boy because they sell like crazy i just wanna see other races get in the lime light once in a while. Think about the books almost every BL book is about the marines. Isay they just give them a break


----------



## Scathainn (Feb 21, 2010)

GW will never shift focus away from Space Marines.

Just deal with it.


----------



## Arm1tage (Feb 10, 2011)

That in itself is not a sin.

What is, is letting other armies rot due to issues that could be cleaned up by a half arsed FAQ.

Yeah, I'm talking about the crons, but I suppose that would apply to others as well.

Coming from a PC gaming background I can't believe they can't be bothered to "patch" or "hotfix" their game, from time to time. Game developers do so, on a much more challenging schedule.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Down with CSM up with bloodpack?


----------



## Uber Ork (Aug 23, 2010)

Arm1tage said:


> Coming from a PC gaming background I can't believe they can't be bothered to "patch" or "hotfix" their game, from time to time. Game developers do so, on a much more challenging schedule.


I could not agree with you more. I know two different Necron players who's beautifully painted armies have sat on the shelf since the first few games of 5th ed where they realized just how bad the new assault rules/vehicle damage chart, etc. were for them.

For them to "fix" DA and BT and not to at least attempt to do that for crons a long time ago, only adds insult to injury. 

Hold tight my friend your new dex is coming, and one thing I will say for GW... while they've blown it 100% in the FAQ/Errata fixes, they've knocked the ball out of the park where the latest codices are concerned. New models, increases fluff, etc. :good: 


It may not meet everyone's expectations... but I think everyone would agree on this. It's more than what was before! :biggrin:


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Uber Ork said:


> New models, increases fluff, etc. :good:


shame those new models (stormravens) and increased fluff (BA bumming necrons) are both shit.


----------



## maomolin (May 4, 2008)

xenos / imperium alternating codecies. Greater dimension of depth in xenos with model range playable


----------



## ufoturtle081 (Feb 10, 2011)

Uber Ork said:


> I could not agree with you more. I know two different Necron players who's beautifully painted armies have sat on the shelf since the first few games of 5th ed where they realized just how bad the new assault rules/vehicle damage chart, etc. were for them.
> 
> For them to "fix" DA and BT and not to at least attempt to do that for crons a long time ago, only adds insult to injury.


I got to agree w/ u. How could GW make such huge changes for BT and DA and not add a simple fix to the Crons' Guass rule. All they had to do was simply say that all Gauss weapons who roll a 6 count as a glance with +1 on the vehicle damage chart. That would not have been overpowered and would have made Crons good enough for people to buy them again. It is just infuriating how they could not give Crons just a one little morsel to chew on while their codex is being redone.


----------



## Cato Sicarius (Feb 21, 2008)

Take them out of the starter sets and add more fluff for other armies, both of which are relatively easy tasks that can be done within the space of an Edition.


----------



## Uber Ork (Aug 23, 2010)

Stella Cadente said:


> shame those new models (stormravens) and increased fluff (BA bumming necrons) are both @#!*% .


Well beauty is in the eye of the beholder I suppose. Seems to me about half the people love the stormraven and half hate it. Also seems to be about the same where the BA-Necron work together fluff is concerned. 

It was exactly for this reason I added the line...


Uber Ork said:


> It may not meet everyone's expectations... but I think everyone would agree on this. It's more than what was before! :biggrin:


Surely you can agree that what the BA players got this time (# of new models, # of new types of units that can be fielded, thickness of dex, # of pages dedicated to fluff, etc.) was _"more than it was before."_ 



.


----------



## Arm1tage (Feb 10, 2011)

You'd think GW would like to keep all their products appealing, no?

Everywhere you read it says Necrons are hopeless in the fifth (despite some players, like that dude Fritz turning apparent weaknesses into an advantage) and that _has_ to lead to decreased sales. 

And then some marketing muppet is going to say (indirectly): "oh they're not selling well, so they aren't on our agenda". How are they going to sell well if everyone think's they're garbage?

Frankly, it all stinks of a bureaucratic creative process where one can't even suggest a change without going through 50 paper pushers who all "know what's to be done", and proceed to put the proposed suggestions on a ceiling high pile of similar paperwork.

That's really the point behind SM spam. They're pushing a product they're 100% sure will sell, everything else be damned.

/rant

Sorry for the rant, I just want to play these dudes without the obscene drawbacks. In my lifetime.

***I just read the Blood Angels / Necron alliance at Gehenna. Apparently the guy who wrote this never read the Necron codex because its so completely, utterly, out of character.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Arm1tage said:


> That's really the point behind SM spam. They're pushing a product they're 100% sure will sell, everything else be damned.


they're only sure it will sell because its pretty much the only product your lead to believe they do sell


Arm1tage said:


> ***I just read the Blood Angels / Necron alliance at Gehenna. Apparently the guy who wrote this never read the Necron codex because its so completely, utterly, out of character.


ooooh don't say that, you'll piss off the fans who are perfectly willing to accept it and believe it to be completely possible and logical.


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

Ya know i have to admit BA was my very first army and they gave them a whole lot more now than they did back in 3rd that codex was outright garbage.

Ill agree to they could do acouple things here and there to help the competetivness of these armies that people are waiting for a dex. 

Marines will never go away nor will they ever be taken out of the spot light. Only thing i get tired of how many of the box sets are based around the damn orks vs the marines. I knowthey branched a lil bit but it still is always orks vs marines


----------



## Arm1tage (Feb 10, 2011)

I would have bought an Eldar vs Necron or Tau vs Necron "Black Reach" type set without a second thought.


----------



## C'Tan Chimera (Aug 16, 2008)

Arm1tage said:


> I would have bought an Eldar vs Necron or Tau vs Necron "Black Reach" type set without a second thought.


Amen to that, fellow 'Cron fanboy. 

Shame GW won't poke it's head out of it's ginormous butt and see that shockingly, some people play Xenos because they like them- not because the SM's need opponents.


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

C'Tan Chimera said:


> Amen to that, fellow 'Cron fanboy.
> 
> Shame GW won't poke it's head out of it's ginormous butt and see that shockingly, some people play Xenos because they like them- not because the SM's need opponents.


What people play xenos because they like them. blasphemy!!!
Just watch one day GW is gonna move the fluff forward and they are gonna say Well the imperium has liberated everything and all xenos and chaos gods are dead and since humans are living happy they just fight wars amongst themselves and oh yeah th SM are the only humans left besides the sisters since they still need to reproduce.


----------



## Pssyche (Mar 21, 2009)

The Spore,how do you figure out that so many of the box sets are Space Marines v Orks?

1st Edition didn't even have a box set. Granted, the emphasis was Marines v Space Orks, but that's hardly surprising, they were the only models that they'd released.
2nd Edition Space Marines v Orks.
3rd Edition Space Marines v a new race, Dark Eldar.
4th Edition Space Marines v Tyranids.
5th Edition Space Marines v Orks.

So the Orks aren't in every box set.

As for the Space Marines being in every box, what would you do? 
If they put two Xenos armies in there then the only people who will buy are collectors of both said races and newcomers. So you're limiting potential sales.
On the other hand, enclosing non-Chapter specific Space Marines means that collectors of each and every Space Marine Chapter plus Chaos have got a range of new Marine models to buy.
If it was my company, I know who I'd be putting in the box.

The only possible solution would be to bring out the rulebook with a Small Battleforce box for each of the armies out there. But then newcomers to the game wouldn't have two factions to battle with.
So again you'd be limiting potential sales.


----------



## Arm1tage (Feb 10, 2011)

Still, I'd say that's a bit unfair towards, well, me - as a beginner I'm already having trouble raising enough cash for the Rulebook, Necron Codex, Accessories and Necron Battleforce (not to mention paints and the miscellany).

Even when I get everything (at about twice the price of the Black Reach set) I'll still have only about 600 points of one army and no introductory scenario, step by step game etc. to help me out.

If I wasn't dead set on playing them (no pun intended :biggrin, I'd likely get the Black Reach set instead. I mean, its punishing (from the perspective of my modest budget) to get in this game as anything other than a SM player.

On that note - I've gotten my first kit today, a Destroyer. Starting out small. :yahoo:


----------



## ufoturtle081 (Feb 10, 2011)

Arm1tage said:


> Still, I'd say that's a bit unfair towards, well, me - as a beginner I'm already having trouble raising enough cash for the Rulebook, Necron Codex, Accessories and Necron Battleforce (not to mention paints and the miscellany).
> 
> Even when I get everything (at about twice the price of the Black Reach set) I'll still have only about 600 points of one army and no introductory scenario, step by step game etc. to help me out.
> 
> ...


I don't know if you have tried already, but if not take a look at Ebay. I bought the Black Reach rule book for 17 bucks; the hardcover is just to big to carry around, and you can just look at the GW store copy if you really want to see the pictures.

Also, due to the nerf to 'Crons in 5th edition, people are selling 'Crons for cheap on ebay.


----------



## C'Tan Chimera (Aug 16, 2008)

Arm1tage said:


> Still, I'd say that's a bit unfair towards, well, me - as a beginner I'm already having trouble raising enough cash for the Rulebook


*STOPSTOPSTOP *

HALT.

CONTENT REMOVED BY THE HERESY ONLINE RETARD FILTER

Plus you save 60$ something bucks and tell GW where they can shove those ever more ridiculously expensive rulebooks.


----------



## Fire Tempered (Dec 16, 2010)

Arm1tage said:


> Still, I'd say that's a bit unfair towards, well, me - as a beginner I'm already having trouble raising enough cash for the Rulebook, Necron Codex, Accessories and Necron Battleforce (not to mention paints and the miscellany).
> 
> Even when I get everything (at about twice the price of the Black Reach set) I'll still have only about 600 points of one army and no introductory scenario, step by step game etc. to help me out.
> 
> ...


Congratulations, m8! :friends: I hope they didn't rob you too much:biggrin:


----------



## Arm1tage (Feb 10, 2011)

Fire Tempered said:


> Congratulations, m8! :friends: I hope they didn't rob you too much:biggrin:


Nah, GW price... so I'm only, what, half robbed? :grin: 

@C'Tan & ufoturtle: thanks for the advice. 
I found a good deal on Wayland Games for most of the Necron stuff (nothing particularly good on ebay at the moment) and if they don't swindle me or something I might just get a battleforce soon.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Arm1tage said:


> Give the Necrons a new codex.
> 
> :biggrin:


Hell yeah...



Arm1tage said:


> I would have bought an Eldar vs Necron or Tau vs Necron "Black Reach" type set without a second thought.


Hell yeah...



TheSpore said:


> What people play xenos because they like them. blasphemy!!!
> Just watch one day GW is gonna move the fluff forward and they are gonna say Well the imperium has liberated everything and all xenos and chaos gods are dead and since humans are living happy they just fight wars amongst themselves and oh yeah th SM are the only humans left besides the sisters since they still need to reproduce.


...close minded fool... The xenos will claim the galaxy... The stars belong to the true gods... The Star Borne... 



Arm1tage said:


> Nah, GW price... so I'm only, what, half robbed? :grin:
> 
> @C'Tan & ufoturtle: thanks for the advice.
> I found a good deal on Wayland Games for most of the Necron stuff (nothing particularly good on ebay at the moment) and if they don't swindle me or something I might just get a battleforce soon.


Excellent. Another necron player. Welcome to the fold, servant of the Star Gods... 


Astartes... Over hyped beyond comprehension. Kept alive only by the power of fanboys like...

Doelago and 1Foxman... 

Rejoice xenos, our time will come. :victory:


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

C'Tan Chimera said:


> *STOPSTOPSTOP *
> 
> HALT.
> 
> ...


Hell gon ebay or amazon get a used copy


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Arm1tage said:


> Nah, GW price... so I'm only, what, half robbed? :grin:
> 
> @C'Tan & ufoturtle: thanks for the advice.
> I found a good deal on Wayland Games for most of the Necron stuff (nothing particularly good on ebay at the moment) and if they don't swindle me or something I might just get a battleforce soon.


I'm sat at work in Wayland Games now mate, we won't swindle you. k:


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

those damn rule books are way over priced but the 5th ed book i enjoyed since had more than some rules and pics in it. I wanna get all the IA books sometime though because I here there is some fun fluff to read in those.


----------



## Arm1tage (Feb 10, 2011)

Jezlad said:


> I'm sat at work in Wayland Games now mate, we won't swindle you. k:


Sweet, its good to know: I was kinda surprised at your low prices.

In Serbia there's only one store for GW stuff and its horrendously expensive. 15% on top of the standard GW prices.


----------



## C'Tan Chimera (Aug 16, 2008)

C'Tan Chimera said:


> CONTENT REMOVED BY THE HERESY ONLINE RETARD FILTER



What?

Did I upset someone by making a healthy alternative to selling plasma on the street to afford a book?


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

C'Tan Chimera said:


> What?
> 
> Did I upset someone by making a healthy alternative to selling plasma on the street to afford a book?


Not trying to armchair mod here, but the reason your post was edited is because you were advising people to obtain GW's products through illegal means. Just an FYI.


----------



## nightlords (Feb 13, 2011)

personally to end space marine domanation they should 1 up the money costs of sm models 2 up the points costs of sm models and if they can make them look even more un attractive than they do now. i know the last one might be a bit hard


----------



## C'Tan Chimera (Aug 16, 2008)

Katie Drake said:


> Not trying to armchair mod here, but the reason your post was edited is because you were advising people to obtain GW's products through illegal means. Just an FYI.


Ah. I've got my own personal opinions on this issue, but now that I know this I'll keep it in mind.

Still, way to have gone about acting like I was a repeat offender or something when I didn't even know.


----------



## Wusword77 (Aug 11, 2008)

Have demo armies available in stores to allow people to play test other codices.

Have a 750 point IG, Orks, CSM, Tau, Eldar, DE, and Cron army on stand by so you can test them out and see whats fun to play.

Have 2 or 3 AoBR type sets out with different armies to promote less expensive collecting, and other ways to learn the game. Put them out in cycles in limited runs.

Finally, have BL move their normal publishing for 40k into books about Eldar, Tau, and the Inquisition with a dash of CSM. BL has the Horus Heresy series and the Space Marine battle series, they don't need to publish any more SM books.

Just my thoughts.


----------

